# Hunting for Swords



## Elbereth (Dec 17, 2004)

The wonderful season of holiday shopping is underway...and I'm in the thick of it. Which brings me to my dilemma. 

I need to find a good and reliable place to shop for LOTR swords.

Any suggestions?


My boyfriend who is a HUGE LOTR movie fan, wants to get "Narsil" to accompany his other LOTR sword "Sting". So being the good girlfriend that I am have been searching the web for this sword.

So far I have found a standard Narsil sword for $89. Is this a good price...or do you suggest I keep looking.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!!!


----------



## David Pence (Dec 17, 2004)

United Cutlery and Nobel are the 'official' manufacturers of 'LOTR' swords.

A friend of mine has a site at ARMSOFVALOR.com, I think he has the best prices ... Another good place to check is eBay.


----------



## David Pence (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry, I missed the price ... yes, that's a really good deal ... make sure it's a 'United Cutlery' sword (or Nobel), and comes with a certificate and a back plate. There are some forgeries out there, but the ones I've seen look really bad, so you can tell right away.


----------



## Turin (Dec 18, 2004)

Webmaster said:


> United Cutlery and Nobel are the 'official' manufacturers of 'LOTR' swords.
> 
> A friend of mine has a site at ARMSOFVALOR.com, I think he has the best prices ... Another good place to check is eBay.



ARMSOFVALOR.com has always been one of my favorite sword sites, too bad I've never had enough money to order any .


----------



## David Pence (Dec 18, 2004)

After New Year's Day would be a good time to start searching eBay for people selling swords they didn't want.


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all of your great advice. 

Unfortunately I have decided to go with another present instead. But I will be passing on this information to my boyfriend who will probably purchase the sword himself. 

Thanks!


----------

